# Associated Press Sues Tshirt Manufacturers over Fairey Image



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

BBC News - Associated Press sues retailers over iconic Obama image
Now that AP has reached an agreement with Fairey over the use of the Obama Hope photo, they are going after the tshirt printers!


----------

